# To castrate or not? Thoughts & opinions please!



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Just interested in people's thought's and opinions on this topic.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

If you do a search on this topic you will find reams and reams about it! I have had two male dogs and they were both major humpers. I had them done at about 6 months and neither of them ever humped again! I also found other males who hadn't been castrated were aggressive towards them. After the op they have never been bothered by other males.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well if you ask my ralph after tomorrow I'm sure he will bark "not!"
But I'm not planning own breeding with him, and I certainly don't want him humping ruby!
To be fair, he really hasn't been much of a humper, but I don't want him turning into one or getting too boisterous either. 
So he's booked in to doggy hell tomorrow!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I put quite a lot of thought into this before I made the decision, I didn't want to do it just because it seems to be expected unless you plan to breed/stud. I think it was because one of my best friends has been showing dogs for over 30 years, she has always had between 3 and 5 entire male dogs in the house at any one time so it never occurred to me that there could be problems in not doing it - I did in the end because A, Dudley was a bit if a feisty pup and I thought it may help calm him a little, B. He didn't have great manners with other dogs and tended to leap on most (to play) and I worried that he would end up in fights with other males. He wasn't really a humper, although he did have a go at one very old lab, bless her, just a couple of days before the op, so maybe he would have started doing it more - even now he definitely knows if a bitch has recently been in season and is a lot more interested. (He had the op at 8 months). My decision wasn't so much due to health reasons as I read for and against with regard to that. - oh and he did mark in a couple of indoor places before he was done too.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My dog was never a humper or mad leg cocker (wee wees) his temperament was and still is lovely. I got him neutered at 17 months purely because I was fed up of other male dogs having an attitude with him. That no longer happens and I recommend to all my doggy clients that once their make dog is a year old then it's time to think about getting them neutered.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So far we havent neutered Max. He is 14 months now. To date it hasnt been a problem. Am not saying we wont, just dont see the need right now.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We had Billy done around 7.5 months, very straightforward and he recovered quickly. I was glad when it was over with. I think it really is personal preference and the advice of your vet. Good luck


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Pre-op, Beemer was kind of king if the dogs who humped at the park. A hump train ensues and who's the only one not getting humped, that's right my boy. But post-op, the other male dogs from the group (all fixed) seemed more aggressive and he immediately lays down and exposes his belly. I'm glad he backs down but they don't seem to accept his subservience and so in often find myself pushing the other dogs away. Not expected at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh but wouldn't not have done it. The humping was out of hand and he was starting to get a bit more aggressive. Other than when Lexi approaches him while chewing on a bully stick, no aggression at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I always intended to get barney "done" but I am not so sure now. He is not aggressive or a humper so I don't see the need at the moment to put him through it, although I may change my mind in the future ....


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

RangerC said:


> I always intended to get barney "done" but I am not so sure now. He is not aggressive or a humper so I don't see the need at the moment to put him through it, although I may change my mind in the future ....



Bless him - we were of the same opinion, really was not sure if Monty would turn out to be a humper or agressive but at a year old he showed no signs at all, even with other entire male dogs. Shame we had to get him done for medical grounds but he is recovering very well.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not sure what to do either. He doesn't hump but has had a couple of dogs have a go at him and I think it's because he's still got his bits!! I'm very undecided.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

People seem to take it for granted that he is going to be "done" but I don't see any reason to, at the moment anyway.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi all, 
I'm having the same debate at the moment - Harley isn't humping, but is definitely marking and sniffing (and licking!) scents. I met with a trainer the other day to work on this and more specifically recall and she said there isn't any point until he has been done!! She specialises in gun dog training (he is from working cocker mum and seems really responsive to hand signals so I want to develop this) and she believes an in tact male will always head for the hills to see what he can find due to the testosterone. I currently won't let him off lead as he has vanished a couple of times which was horrible and scary. Has anyone any experience of 'the snip' improving recall? If so, he's being booked in as soon as possible!!
Thanks lots
Jenni


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

I hadn't even thought about _not_ getting him fixed. For me it is fairly normal to have all pets done up, to prevent certain unwanted behaviors and to guarantee that the animal isn't going to somehow impregnate another. Both of our cats are fixed, I cannot even imagine what a terror my male cat would be if he wasn't. He already acts like he owns everything in our house. 

I guess I will have to look into it to see the pro's and con's, but I am planning on getting Ludo fixed. He is humping more and more, and is quite rowdy. I am hoping him getting snipped in a couple months will help alleviate some of that.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jen62 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm having the same debate at the moment - Harley isn't humping, but is definitely marking and sniffing (and licking!) scents. I met with a trainer the other day to work on this and more specifically recall and she said there isn't any point until he has been done!! She specialises in gun dog training (he is from working cocker mum and seems really responsive to hand signals so I want to develop this) and she believes an in tact male will always head for the hills to see what he can find due to the testosterone. I currently won't let him off lead as he has vanished a couple of times which was horrible and scary. Has anyone any experience of 'the snip' improving recall? If so, he's being booked in as soon as possible!!
> Thanks lots
> Jenni



Yes it definitely helps if the only reason that recall fails is because your dog gets easily distracted. Entire males that do not get the chance to mate are often quite frustrated and on permanent alert to try and satisfy their urges anywhere with any dog. I have just this last week recommended a client get her two year old poo done, as while he isn't aggressive I do not trust him off lead as he always tries to mount dogs, male and female and it can easily turn into a fight. He would take off at a moments notice and where testosterone is concern it's a case of hormones turned on and ears turned off!!

I would take your trainers advice.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

What an interesting thread. We had our Monty done at around 9 months after advice from a dog behaviourist. We hadn't realised but Monty was ruling the roost and had trained us brilliantly  he was becoming really feisty and disobedient. Since having him done he's still got his character and spirit  but is a lot more trainable and doesn't challenge us. He's just easier. i have a friend whose dog hasn't been done who is perfectly well behaved but gets picked on by other dogs. I always think this is really interesting as I would have thought that a dog with more testosterone would be more aggressive but obviously not.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

We got Arthur 'done' when he was 2, he wasn't a humper, didn't mark in the house, was good at recall, however we found he was getting into unwanted disputes with other dogs which then made him defensive when other dogs approached. He also started to have slight issues with my husband, not major ones, just the odd growl, funnily enough when he was going to work and had just put aftershave on......? Nothing really changed immediately after, whether that is age, and it was already a learnt behaviour, but 4 months on he is much calmer and especially since we have had Meg his interactions with other dogs is never aggressive or defensive - Not sure if that's the snip or whether he realises that other dogs are not a threat anymore. I would go with what your dog is like and your instincts, you know them best. Saying that is Arthur was at my leg at every chance he would have been in forthe chop MUCH earlier!!!!


----------

